# Niche Zero Black



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I have a black one that I used at home for a couple of months now. What's the market value of them? The pricing of early backers kind of messed up the value of them, but it would be good to know what to shoot for.

Also, any suggestions what price should I aim for if I were to sell it with an alternative grinds cup that fits for Niche fine, but is slightly wider than 58mm portafilter? I'd like to keep the Niche cup.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

PPapa said:


> I have a black one that I used at home for a couple of months now. What's the market value of them? The pricing of early backers kind of messed up the value of them, but it would be good to know what to shoot for.
> 
> Also, any suggestions what price should I aim for if I were to sell it with an alternative grinds cup that fits for Niche fine, but is slightly wider than 58mm portafilter? I'd like to keep the Niche cup.


£425 would be my thoughts. What price you paid for it is irrelevant


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Here's hoping I'm logged on if/when it gets listed @PPapa


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

New now they're £500 and a wait to get it so one that's a few months old with no wait has to be worth £450. Not sure about not including the cup.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I think to offer it at the suggested price, the original cup would have to be included as they aren't available on their own. It'd be a deal-breaker for me I personally.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

I'd have thought £400 tops.

I know they're somewhat in demand, but as has been said, they're £500 new - I'd expect to see a sensible discount off that for second hand.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Aidy said:


> I'd have thought £400 tops.
> 
> I know they're somewhat in demand, but as has been said, they're £500 new - I'd expect to see a sensible discount off that for second hand.


If you had paid less than current price, because you were willing to back a pipe dream, paying many months in advance for an item that might never have turned up, would you as an individual sell it for that price. If you want one, you can buy one I think from stock for £500. I do not see why someone should sell one on for anything less and a 20% drop in these circumstances seems high. But, the market will dictate the price, or it will not sell


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Nopapercup said:


> New now they're £500 and a wait to get it so one that's a few months old with no wait has to be worth £450. Not sure about not including the cup.





Rhys said:


> I think to offer it at the suggested price, the original cup would have to be included as they aren't available on their own. It'd be a deal-breaker for me I personally.


Thanks @Rhys and @Nopapercup. I might keep the cup in the package as Niche suggests they might be selling them separately in the near future. Mouths shut now!!!



Aidy said:


> I'd have thought £400 tops.
> 
> I know they're somewhat in demand, but as has been said, they're £500 new - I'd expect to see a sensible discount off that for second hand.


I'll agree with @dfk41 here as we didn't know how good it's going to be and whether it will ever be delivered. They won't be available until February as well.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> If you had paid less than current price, because you were willing to back a pipe dream, paying many months in advance for an item that might never have turned up, would you as an individual sell it for that price. If you want one, you can buy one I think from stock for £500. I do not see why someone should sell one on for anything less and a 20% drop in these circumstances seems high. But, the market will dictate the price, or it will not sell


I'm not really considering the price of pre-orders, as you rightly point out, that's irrelevant.

Prices have to be enough lower to not just buy new. For pretty much anything, I'd expect to see a 20% drop on the best new price for a used item.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Aidy said:


> I'm not really considering the price of pre-orders, as you rightly point out, that's irrelevant.
> 
> Prices have to be enough lower to not just buy new. For pretty much anything, I'd expect to see a 20% drop on the best new price for a used item.


Supply and demand. If you could order a Niche for £500 and have it delivered in the next few days I'd agree with you but you can't so it's probably worth a premium to someone looking for one now.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Another thing to consider is if the warranty/ guarantee is transferable?.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

If I were selling mine I'd want £450 given the lead time and current asking for a new one.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

Nicknak said:


> Another thing to consider is if the warranty/ guarantee is transferable?.


According to the manual it applies to original purchaser only.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

Nopapercup said:


> Supply and demand. If you could order a Niche for £500 and have it delivered in the next few days I'd agree with you but you can't so it's probably worth a premium to someone looking for one now.


Fair enough. Valid point that it's a premium, rather than "worth".


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

A further kind, annoying, reminder that I think my Wanted post is next on the list in order of time. If that means anything at all.

edit: Though for transparency and having seen further posts I wouldn't pay above £500 for it. I would stretch to paying the price paid at point of sale. The loss of a warranty on a brand new product to market is a significant risk to face without the warranty.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

filthynines said:


> edit: Though for transparency and having seen further posts I wouldn't pay above £500 for it.


Well... That's the market dictating the price, then!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Just for the record, I'm not selling mine yet as there's no ad.

I would prefer collection/delivery in Scotland as well, which might or might not be a bad thing price wise. I hated when people wouldn't ship it, but I completely understand why is that now.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If any one asked me about buying a Niche less the grinds cup I'd say forget it and buy new even if it means waiting,

John

-


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Whast you paid for grinder is irrellevant what matters is (if you sell as a complete unit), that the burrs are not even run in yet, it needs 15-20Kg to max out on performance (so you have done someone a favour), a new one costs £500, there have not exactly been loads of faults....so really I would have thought £450 for someone to jump the queue is completely fair, but as people have said the market will decide. If it were me and I wished to sell, I would list (with the grinder and proper grind cup) at £450 no offers and see who would be first to grab it.....you might be quite surprised at how quick it goes. I also believe in the months to come you might kick yourself for taking any less and if you feel bad you can always give any excess over what you paid to charity. I gave a forum member a bag of coffee recently....they asked to pay me and I told them to give the money to charity....it's really easy and stops you feeling bad.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Completely with others here this is all about supply and demand, right no people have to wait for the niche, it's worth what someone will pay for it! So if you listed it at £500 someone may offer £400, or £350, or £475 or even take it at asking price. Plenty of folk are looking out it up and see what happens, it's in demand.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

PPapa said:


> Just for the record, I'm not selling mine yet as there's no ad.
> 
> I would prefer collection/delivery in Scotland as well, which might or might not be a bad thing price wise. I hated when people wouldn't ship it, but I completely understand why is that now.


Had a nice shipped tome via Mildred box seems pretty stable and the packing was good (if you still have box)


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

ATZ said:


> If I were selling mine I'd want £450 given the lead time and current asking for a new one.


If some one wanted one for Xmas they might well pay more than the current price. On the other hand Niche did just meet there Nov shipping and that aspect may improve further on future batches.

Long term used prices could go any way but I would expect less loss on a Niche than others. On the other hand there are people about saying results are different etc so it's rather hard to predict.

John

-


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I reckon the Niche is one grinder you could post - I used Parcel Force 48 at around £14 I think. It's insured and tracked.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I reckon the Niche is one grinder you could post - I used Parcel Force 48 at around £14 I think. It's insured and tracked.


Thanks. The original box is quite sturdy and there's plenty of padding, do you think it's worth double boxing it, still?

My L-R came in a single box with similar padding, but the lad needed a trolley-thingie for it, so it had less of a chance being thrown around.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

PPapa said:


> Thanks. The original box is quite sturdy and there's plenty of padding, do you think it's worth double boxing it, still?
> 
> My L-R came in a single box with similar padding, but the lad needed a trolley-thingie for it, so it had less of a chance being thrown around.


You could double box it for extra bounce-a-bility! Maybe a box only marginally larger though otherwise it will end up a big unwieldy lump that may annoy the delivery driver even more


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I reckon the Niche is one grinder you could post - I used Parcel Force 48 at around £14 I think. It's insured and tracked.


Niche packaging is adequate for shipping. Personally though I wouldn't ship anything approaching Xmas as they are all too busy so there is more risk. Even RM etc employ the odd white van man at this time of year.

All of the grinders in my list arrived by post except the Profitec. All arrived undamaged apart from the adjustment lever on the Robur which the seller shouldn't have left screwed in. They are all rather robust items really and many are sold via mail.

John

-


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

PPapa said:


> Thanks. The original box is quite sturdy and there's plenty of padding, do you think it's worth double boxing it, still?


Presumably it was posted to you like that, and didn't arrive in a million pieces? I don't see why it wouldn't be fine to go as it came.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Aidy said:


> Presumably it was posted to you like that, and didn't arrive in a million pieces? I don't see why it wouldn't be fine to go as it came.


It's the hassle dealing with the parcel co if it does get damaged. Anything to help it make it there in one piece can only be a good thing.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I would definitely ship it in a slightly larger overbox, with some old paper/bubble wrap stuffed in to pad it. Unlike the commercials, it lacks sufficient mass to damage itself very easily (if that makes sense) and the internal packaging is excellent, fairly high density and snug.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I do some times think writing fragile on an item becomes a challenge to the couriers to prove it is !

I recieved some cups and bits yesterday in quite flimsy boxes with no damage .. (No fragile sticker)


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Aidy said:


> Presumably it was posted to you like that, and didn't arrive in a million pieces? I don't see why it wouldn't be fine to go as it came.


It's been a while, but I am sure it was double boxed.

I am not sure if I should announce an auction or the time of when is the F/S thread is going to be posted. Kidding, of course...


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Raffle - tis the season!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

It looks like we established that Niche is in high demand.


----------

